# Let's See Your Corner Tank!!



## forddna (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm about to convert my 54g corner bowfront from planted community to nonplanted...?? Either 1-2 larger cichlids with minimal rockwork or a semi-aggressive community with lots of rocks.

This will be my first nonplanted freshwater tank, if you can believe that. So I'm looking for inspiration! These corner tanks aren't easy!!

Here's a picture of mine. I never did "finish" it. Got a reef tank and got burnt out on the planted stuff.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I think your planted tank looks great!


----------



## JimInAugusta (Mar 16, 2007)

Awesome tank. I see you even managed to include a miniature sun in the center to help grow the plants. Very unusual.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

It's so hard to get a great photo of this, but this is my "Fall Themed" 54 Corner Bow.


----------



## frozennorth (Dec 16, 2008)

Check out this post. Love the rocks and the way it's set up. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=184180


----------



## forddna (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks!! I just need change. I've had planted stuff for a couple years now. I also have a 220g reef. I've just lost all interest in my freshwater tank. I need a big change...tried doing a few re-scapes, and that just didn't do it. I've never kept anything but Rams and Apistos, as far as Cichlids go. Well, I had a Convict in a 10g for a while, but we won't go there.


----------



## forddna (Oct 30, 2007)

How about a bump! I've finally started this transformation. Had a family illness/death since I started this thread, and I'm just getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

forddna,

your bump is a very creepy coincidence. I haven't posted around here in a while and naturally don't receive any thread notifications any longer. But, when I got the e-mail about this thread I had to make a post.

I've been neglecting my 54 corner and it was in need of a major overhaul. I've been putting it off for months. This morning, I figured it's time and started breaking it down and cleaning. After the water cleared up this afternoon, I began redecorating. After finishing and cleaning the glass, I immediately sat down and checked my email only to receive notification of a post to this very old thread!

How bizarre that I've been so neglectful of this tank and the very moment I finish overhauling it, I get this e-mail! I should play the lottery!

Anyway, it still has to clear up more, but here's a pic I just snapped:








[/url]


----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

this is my 54 gallon corner bowfront. Still a work in progress. ant to add some natural rock with the cichlid stones and possibly add some plants to it. It is my first african cichlid tank as well.


----------



## 007Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

here is my 92 gallon mixed african setup. The rocks on the walls are reptile outcrops from hagen that I silconed to sides and hood to create a cave effect. I love this tank! What do you think?

Nhra: you need to try to catch a better pick of that it looks interesting.
FFF: Great colour!!!
Forddna: I'd like to see an update of your tank


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

hey there 007rick. I actually switched out my tanks this weekend. I put my angels in my 54 gallon tank and my africans in my 75 gallon, so this is the new pic of how my corner tank looks


----------



## Hi_Cees (Jun 4, 2010)

007Rick said:


> here is my 92 gallon mixed african setup. The rocks on the walls are reptile outcrops from hagen that I silconed to sides and hood to create a cave effect. I love this tank! What do you think?
> 
> WOW, that is great !!


----------



## kgipp (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice tanks.


----------

